# America's Freedom Disappearing



## jna329 (Nov 11, 2008)

ohiobuckeye said:


> Votes do matter.
> We the people need to look at our elected officials records. If they are not doing their job to improve our country and protect our freedom and rights.
> Vote them out of office.


:thumbs_up:thumbs_up thats a start.


----------



## sits in trees (Oct 9, 2006)

ohiobuckeye said:


> Votes do matter.
> We the people need to look at our elected officials records. If they are not doing their job to improve our country and protect our freedom and rights.
> Vote them out of office.


and then whom do we vote in may i ask:teeth:


----------



## awshucks (Mar 4, 2006)

sits in trees said:


> and then whom do we vote in may i ask:teeth:


I kinda like the idea of the 1st 535 names in a phone book myself.


----------



## AR_Headhunter (Aug 17, 2009)

ohiobuckeye said:


> Votes do matter.
> We the people need to look at our elected officials records. If they are not doing their job to improve our country and protect our freedom and rights.
> Vote them out of office.


Your right. 80% of the people will agree with you but less than 5% will follow through. Thats what blows chunks & the fundamental reason elections won't work. Not once the problem is as powerful as our current system. It's going to take people PO'ed enough to do more than simply vote. When was the last time tyranny was removed with a ballot? Maybe I'm wrong & maybe I'm not but I think the US as we know it today is short lived. Sooner or later a free people will stand up & I think that time is a coming.

Edit: I am not calling our president or any member of our government a tyrant. I'm saying as a whole our government is to the point of being a tyranny. I for 1 have lost faith in our system for a decent person to make it in our government because if you place the most honest guy in the world in with known crooks, swindlers, back room dealers, etc. then he WILL BECOME A crook, swindler, back room dealer, etc.. As the old saying goes, "In Washington a honest man does not stand a chance". JMHO


----------



## illinoislandog (Jan 20, 2010)

AR_Headhunter said:


> Your right. 80% of the people will agree with you but less than 5% will follow through. Thats what blows chunks & the fundamental reason elections won't work. Not once the problem is as powerful as our current system. It's going to take people PO'ed enough to do more than simply vote. When was the last time tyranny was removed with a ballot? Maybe I'm wrong & maybe I'm not but I think the US as we know it today is short lived. Sooner or later a free people will stand up & I think that time is a coming.
> 
> Edit: I am not calling our president or any member of our government a tyrant. I'm saying as a whole our government is to the point of being a tyranny. I for 1 have lost faith in our system for a decent person to make it in our government because if you place the most honest guy in the world in with known crooks, swindlers, back room dealers, etc. then he WILL BECOME A crook, swindler, back room dealer, etc.. As the old saying goes, "In Washington a honest man does not stand a chance". JMHO


An overwhelming majority of voters do not support your views. That's why the "voting" thing will never work for you. Thank God we have the right to vote. The current system needs an overhaul and changes but if extremist ever have any control... you think their is turmoil now!


----------



## HighCountry46 (Feb 13, 2009)

Extemist do have control!!!


----------



## whitehunter2 (Sep 14, 2009)

HighCountry46 said:


> Extemist do have control!!!


Whats an Extemist, they do sound scary and i hope in never meet one


----------



## illinoislandog (Jan 20, 2010)

whitehunter2 said:


> Whats an Extemist, they do sound scary and i hope in never meet one


Extemists live in arkansas and ohio ...I think:wink: That's where THE REVOLUTION is!...:wink:...OH NO !:mg:


----------



## fxdwgkd (Oct 6, 2009)

illinoislandog said:


> Extemists live in arkansas and ohio ...I think:wink: That's where THE REVOLUTION is!...:wink:...OH NO !:mg:


Don't forget Indiana!! The extremists you speak of are actually conservatives whom are sick of the current system. They just want to live and let live. Our governmanet has transformed over the years into a liberty stealing beast. They want to control as much of our lives as possible. We may differ in our opinions and beliefs but I think no person wants to be controlled any more than they have to be. We are slowly becoming slaves to our government. How far do we let it go before action is taken. Do we want to be like China or Burma. We have hundreds of Burmese refuges in our city, maybe you could talk to one of them to get a broader perspective of the path we a heading down. With my work I have the pleasure of working with many immigrants who tell me what is happening here is a carbon copy of what happened to thier countries. I hope for the sake of our children, we as a mass can come together and right the ship.


----------



## hunt1up (Sep 4, 2009)

fxdwgkd said:


> Don't forget Indiana!! The extremists you speak of are actually conservatives whom are sick of the current system. They just want to live and let live. Our governmanet has transformed over the years into a liberty stealing beast. They want to control as much of our lives as possible. We may differ in our opinions and beliefs but I think no person wants to be controlled any more than they have to be. We are slowly becoming slaves to our government. How far do we let it go before action is taken. Do we want to be like China or Burma. We have hundreds of Burmese refuges in our city, maybe you could talk to one of them to get a broader perspective of the path we a heading down. With my work I have the pleasure of working with many immigrants who tell me what is happening here is a carbon copy of what happened to thier countries. I hope for the sake of our children, we as a mass can come together and right the ship.


And even in IL too! :thumbs_up


----------



## deadlyjest (Mar 30, 2009)

*The next*



sits in trees said:


> and then whom do we vote in may i ask:teeth:


For for any canidate that does not support the unconstitutional law that just was signed by the Pontus.


----------



## eaglecaps (Nov 4, 2009)

We live in New Jersey too!


----------



## Timber's Edge (Jan 18, 2010)

Look at the people who were gunning so hard for this healthcare. They molded their plan off of socialized healthcare like you see in Great Britain. Any one see anybody from Britain on television exclaiming how much better their healthcare is than ours? All I have seen so far is them talk about how inefficient and broken their system has become. So if these politicians have our best interests in mind why would they mold a new plan off a broken system that absolutely will not work? Our system is not or should I say was not perfect, but maybe it was not as broken as it seemed comparatively speaking. Here's some food for thought though. Roughly 300 million Americans, system will not issue 1 benefit or insure 1 person until 2014, this plan is supposed to extend insurance to roughly 30 million Americans. They change the entire face of the system to extend insurance to 30 million out of 300 million. So what does that sound like to you guys? General well-being driven or vote/power driven? I personally think its the latter. My opinion...


----------



## WVDave (Jun 30, 2007)

AR_Headhunter said:


> Your right. 80% of the people will agree with you but less than 5% will follow through. Thats what blows chunks & the fundamental reason elections won't work. Not once the problem is as powerful as our current system. It's going to take people PO'ed enough to do more than simply vote. When was the last time tyranny was removed with a ballot? Maybe I'm wrong & maybe I'm not but I think the US as we know it today is short lived. Sooner or later a free people will stand up & I think that time is a coming.
> 
> Edit: I am not calling our president or any member of our government a tyrant. I'm saying as a whole our government is to the point of being a tyranny. I for 1 have lost faith in our system for a decent person to make it in our government because if you place the most honest guy in the world in with known crooks, swindlers, back room dealers, etc. then he WILL BECOME A crook, swindler, back room dealer, etc.. As the old saying goes, "In Washington a honest man does not stand a chance". JMHO


"The danger to America is not Barack Obama but a citizenry capable of entrusting a man like him with the presidency. It will be easier to limit and undo the follies of an Obama presidency than to restore the necessary common sense and good judgment to an electorate willing to have such a man for their president. The problem is much deeper and far more serious than Mr. Obama, who is a mere symptom of what ails us. Blaming the prince of the fools should not blind anyone to the vast confederacy of fools that made him their prince. The republic can survive a Barack Obama. It is less likely to survive a multitude of fools such as those who made him their president.” -- Author Unknown

Exactly what scares me. People will still go to the polls and vote for the name they recognize, its just too hard to do your own research on the clowns applying for the job! Hell, Allen Iverson got voted to the NBA All Star game after playing 15 minutes all year! Mainstream media says he is great so it must be so, after all, they are politically neutral right?


----------



## deadlyjest (Mar 30, 2009)

*Just Like*

Just Like CSNBC.


----------



## nicko (Feb 17, 2006)

Exactly which disappearing freedoms are you talking about? While I don't like the way things are going right now with spending, I have yet to see any impact are limitations placed on my freedoms or the way I live my life.

Examples of disappearing freedoms requested please.


----------



## geekster (Jun 25, 2007)

Ain't It funny know how you can love freedom and voice how you cherish liberty. Be thankful for those that allowed this for us in their blood. Speak against socialism. You are made out as some extremist thats a danger to society. My My how times have changed.


----------



## fap1800 (Aug 9, 2004)

nicko said:


> Exactly which disappearing freedoms are you talking about? While I don't like the way things are going right now with spending, I have yet to see any impact are limitations placed on my freedoms or the way I live my life.
> 
> Examples of disappearing freedoms requested please.


none that i can think of. however one doesn't need to be an economist to know that the current deficit and national debt will lead us to higher taxes. those that make $200,000 or more won't be able to front the bill on their own and since nearly 50% of the country doesn't pay federal income tax its easy to figure out who is going to have to pony up. you can argue that the inevitability of higher taxes, healthcare, cap n trade, vat, etc will erode our "freedoms" indirectly over time.


----------



## nicko (Feb 17, 2006)

fap1800 said:


> none that i can think of. however one doesn't need to be an economist to know that the current deficit and national debt will lead us to higher taxes. those that make $200,000 or more won't be able to front the bill on their own and since nearly 50% of the country doesn't pay federal income tax its easy to figure out who is going to have to pony up. you can argue that the inevitability of higher taxes, healthcare, cap n trade, vat, etc will erode our "freedoms" indirectly over time.


Nope. I'm talking about right now. What freedoms have disappeared?


----------



## fap1800 (Aug 9, 2004)

nicko said:


> Nope. I'm talking about right now. What freedoms have disappeared?


i'll say it again...none that i can think of.


----------



## SCswitchback (Sep 3, 2008)

nicko said:


> Nope. I'm talking about right now. What freedoms have disappeared?


Thats easy. We've apparently lost the freedom to choose whether or not we want to buy health insurance.


----------



## fap1800 (Aug 9, 2004)

SCswitchback said:


> Thats easy. We've apparently lost the freedom to choose whether or not we want to buy health insurance.


doh! how could i forget that...not only will you pay a penalty the irs has the authority to hold your annual return. remember, according to obama the constitution is a "treaty of negative liberties."


----------



## gamechef (Sep 6, 2009)

Look at the power grab that washington is grabbing right now. they own the mainstream media, the papers, etc. they are just propogandists. off all of the czars that obama appointed ol' cass sunstein is the worst for us. you should look him up sometime and see what he has in store for us. he is after all in charge of our regulatory system which is every aspect of our lives. and look at what he says about hunting.


----------



## SHOOT-N-STAB (May 23, 2009)

I'll tell you one freedom that is increasingly under attack. The second admendmant. Just ask anyone who lives in Chicago, New York, San Diego. They have to fill out unnessary paper work for permits and such. That is why I choose to live in ohio, in the country. I want a gun, I go buy it. A background check and I go. If this administration has it's way, Chicago, New York, etc will be easy compared to what they want to do. Ask anyone who lives in Canada about obtaining a permit.

Want another example? How about the seatbelt laws. The gov uses the guise of "for your protection". Really what they are saying is that the America people are too stupid. It was the insurance companies that pushed to get it into law. They seen it as a cost savings. Not for "our well being". 

I could go on and on, but I got to get to work. To pay for those who don't.


----------



## Redclub (Apr 14, 2009)

I thought an extremist was a Wisconsin X-Bow hunter
Redclub


----------

